# Cajun Country Meyer Lemon Meringue Pie



## indaswamp (Dec 4, 2022)

One of my all time favorite pies...












The recipe here:
http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/desserts/pies06.htm
I use 5TBSPS Meyer lemon juice and take out 1/8c. water. I also add 1/8tsp. xanthan Gum to the water when making the pie filling. Mix that in good with the immersion blender so it distributes and does not clump together.

The meringue:
https://www.bhg.com/recipe/meringue-for-pie/


----------



## tbern (Dec 4, 2022)

Looks great! Love meringue pies!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 4, 2022)

Looks fantastic. We have two Meyer lemon bushes/trees that give us tons of lemons.  This is another idea on how to use up those lemons.  Thanks.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 4, 2022)

Oh- and don't forget to pre-bake the pie crust!


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 4, 2022)

Holy smokes YUM, I’ll trade you some beef chuck for a slice!!!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 5, 2022)

IDS, Looks delicious, if I hung out with you I wouldn't fit through a door way ! :)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 5, 2022)

You had me at Lemon.  Nice pie.


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 5, 2022)

In for a slice! That looks great!


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 5, 2022)

Looks great! Thanks for the recipe! 
I need to dust off that immersion blender anyway


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 5, 2022)

Keith, I love how the meringue is just ever so lighty kissed with the maillard reaction.
Beautiful.

Stu


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Dec 5, 2022)

cmayna said:


> Looks fantastic. We have two Meyer lemon bushes/trees that give us tons of lemons.


I wish we had such luck.  We're on our second potted Meyer lemon tree.  They stay mostly indoors here, due to climate, with a couple of months outside.   The first one lived a couple of years, and despite lavishing it with all of the attention said to be important for Meyer lemons, never produced more than three lemons a year.   The current one arrived looking a lot more healthy than the first, and it's probably three years old now.   Two lemons last year, one this year.    I figure all-in, we're averaging about $40/lemon.


----------



## fltsfshr (Dec 5, 2022)

MMMM Good Stuff I lost most of the lemons on my Meyers tree with Ian.

Here's another way to use them.  This recipe comes from a friend in Napa Valley.

HOMEMADE LIMONCELLO

* 15 THICK SKINNED LEMONS ( WE USE MEYERS)
* 2 BOTTLES (750ML) 100-PROOF VODKA
* 4 ½ CUPS SUGAR
* 5 CUPS WATER

Wash lemons in hot water. Remove peel with vegetable peeler, then remove all white pith on the back of the peel by scraping with a knife. Put the peels in a 4-quart mason jar.

Add 1 bottle of vodka and stir. Cover jar, date it and put it to rest in a cupboard or dark cabinet for 40 days at room temperature.

After 40 days take out lemon-vodka mixture. In a saucepan over high heat, stir the sugar and water together and boil for 5 minutes. Let it cool completely in the pan. Add the sugar syrup to the lemon vodka mixture along with the second bottle of vodka. Stir well to combine. Replace cover and put back in cabinet and store for another 40 days.
On the 80th day, strain the mixture and discard the peels (we keep to put in the glass). Pour Limoncello into clean small bottles with caps or corks. Store in the pantry, but put one bottle at a time into the freezer until ready for use.

Enjoy over ice, or with vodka tonic. Makes approximately 3 quarts.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 5, 2022)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> I wish we had such luck.  We're on our second potted Meyer lemon tree.  They stay mostly indoors here, due to climate, with a couple of months outside.   The first one lived a couple of years, and despite lavishing it with all of the attention said to be important for Meyer lemons, never produced more than three lemons a year.   The current one arrived looking a lot more healthy than the first, and it's probably three years old now.   Two lemons last year, one this year.    I figure all-in, we're averaging about $40/lemon.


My parents had a lemon tree that they kept on the patio in the summer and in the kitchen by the glass doors in winter. It was healthy and got about 6ft tall.
I don't remember any lemons......


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2022)

We love lemon pie and have a Meyers lemon tree in the yard. So we cheat, just make the filling & put it in pudding cups & top with whipped cream. But your pie looks fantastic for sure!!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 5, 2022)

man yeah. I'll take a slice and a cup of coffee.
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 5, 2022)

tbern said:


> Looks great! Love meringue pies!


Thanks tbern!



cmayna said:


> Looks fantastic. We have two Meyer lemon bushes/trees that give us tons of lemons.  This is another idea on how to use up those lemons.  Thanks.


Thanks cmayna! It's a good pie!



civilsmoker said:


> Holy smokes YUM, I’ll trade you some beef chuck for a slice!!!


Thanks civilsmoker! Bet that beef was good too!



crazymoon said:


> IDS, Looks delicious, if I hung out with you I wouldn't fit through a door way ! :)


Thanks crazy! LOL! #highmetabolism......well that and I love good food!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 5, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> You had me at Lemon.  Nice pie.


Thanks Brian!



kilo charlie said:


> In for a slice! That looks great!


Thanks kilo!



smokeymose said:


> Looks great! Thanks for the recipe!
> I need to dust off that immersion blender anyway


Thanks smokey! It's good!



SecondHandSmoker said:


> Keith, I love how the meringue is just ever so lighty kissed with the maillard reaction.
> Beautiful.
> 
> Stu


Thanks Stu! Me too! That meringue is made with homemade vanilla too! So Good!



fltsfshr said:


> MMMM Good Stuff I lost most of the lemons on my Meyers tree with Ian.


Thanks fltsfshr! And thanks for the lemoncello recipe! might try that!



SmokinAl said:


> We love lemon pie and have a Meyers lemon tree in the yard. So we cheat, just make the filling & put it in pudding cups & top with whipped cream. But your pie looks fantastic for sure!!
> Al


Thanks Al! Nothing wrong with eating the filling with cool whip! Except maybe eating it everyday!! LOL!



JLeonard said:


> man yeah. I'll take a slice and a cup of coffee.
> Jim


Thanks JLeonard! Eating a slice with coffee right now!


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Dec 5, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> MMMM Good Stuff I lost most of the lemons on my Meyers tree with Ian.
> 
> Here's another way to use them.  This recipe comes from a friend in Napa Valley.
> 
> HOMEMADE LIMONCELLO


I have a bottle of homemade limoncello in the freezer now.   It's a fun little project, and quite tasty!  There are a lot of recipes on the internet (it seems like many Italian families have their own family recipe) but they are all variations on what 

 fltsfshr
 posted.   Use of 100 proof vodka is important, if made with 80 proof the limoncello will tend to form ice crystals in the freezer.


----------

